# DirecTV says it can't be done.....



## TB805 (Oct 13, 2005)

Hello;

I will be moving in the next few months and I asked DirecTV 2 questions.

1. Is there a way to move my (2) HR10-250 receivers and still keep the shows and the settings so that when we get hooked up at the new place, they are all still there.

2. Having misplaced the remotes for the 2 televisions, are you still able to get them set up at the new place.

Well, of course they said "no" to each question. That was it, just "no" (I am trying to remember why I have DirecTV...their CS just stinks). 

Anyway, I thought I would come here and ask some of you creative folks for your thoughts on these questions.

PLEASE BE KIND TO ME if these questions have been asked--I did a search and did not see them. 

Thanks a lot for your advice and suggestions.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Your shows and settings will still be on your hard drive, if you move to another area your local season passes might need to be changed. You should be able to set it up without a remote. But you can purchase a new one if needed.


----------



## TB805 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wow--thanks. So, I don't need to copy all the shows onto a DVD or VHS? That is what they said. They said that once I unplug it, I will lose all the stored shows....if what you have said is accurate, you have taken a load off my mind. Phew! Thank you JFriday!!


----------



## raiderguy8 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have taken my Tivos with me on overnight hotel stays and watched recorded programs in the hotel room many times. The shows dont delete when you unplug them. Would make it awfully inconvenient when there was a power outage.


----------



## chadrob30 (Sep 3, 2003)

It's the same concept as a home PC....the PC hard disk doesn't lose the info on it if there's a power surge, or if you unplug it and move it, or whatever. So yea, you'll be fine.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

DTV probably thought cluelessly that you need to do a clear and delete everything when going to a new location.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

...of the programming. I have a Directv Tivo which makes watching tv more enjoyable. Because I can switch back and forth between programs and not miss a thing. My wife can fast forward through all the crap when watching American Idol. The digital picture is way better than the standard cable I used to have for about the same price.

If I had to call a Directv csr on a regular basis, I would have left D* a long time ago. Luckily I only call them I have a problem, which isn't very often. 

So basically the people who really run the network at Directv do a damn good job, so I guess thats why I have Directv.

PS: this is just an observation, not a criticism of anyone.


----------



## DTVCSR2007 (Aug 23, 2007)

indeed you probably where connected to one of the many of the none computer friendly csrs, but then again; Its a hard drive genius, and your the one carrying the receiver? Who exactly would be erasing anything smarty pants? I mean you do turn the thing off right? did all your stuff go away? no.? hmmm.


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

Very funny. I'd say that CSR needs to be fired. But they're already as low on the corp. chain as it gets... if they had a clue (or ever acquire one), they get promoted or leave. The level of stupid, repetative questions appearing here are simply amusing noise compared to what CSR's deal with all the time. However, DTV has been selling DVRs for almost a decade -- they've even built their own. So, there's absolutely no excusing anyone who answers DTV's phones to not know about the DVRs (and other standard receivers.)

No, you will not lose anything at all. You don't even need to repeat Guided Setup. You will need to re-setup the phone settings (probablly.) The Season Passes for any local stations will have to be re-entered unless the lineup doesn't change. (If you're still within the same spot-beam -- for local channels -- and you don't tell DTV anything... as soon as it's reconnected to a properly aimed dish, everything will come right back. Your "Service Address" determines what local stations you get.)

(Obviously, "no" is a much simpler answer.)


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

TB805 said:


> 1. Is there a way to move my (2) HR10-250 receivers and still keep the shows and the settings so that when we get hooked up at the new place, they are all still there.


Yes. Just move them, hook them up. Its really simple. Of course DO NOT do a clear and delete everything.

You will need to redo quided setup and may need to redo your Season Passes.



TB805 said:


> 2. Having misplaced the remotes for the 2 televisions, are you still able to get them set up at the new place.


I assume you lost the remotes for the DVR units not the TV's?

You can purchase new remotes. That would be the best option.


----------



## TB805 (Oct 13, 2005)

THANK YOU all for your help! 

YES they DID tell me I needed to delete all the recordings or transfer them to "VCR".....since I did not know, I got a little stressed.  

It made NO sense to me at all, but I *ass-umed* they knew what the "H" they were talking about since their checks are signed by DirecTV....sigh....THANK YOU so much, really. 

I LOVE the FORUM! :up: :up: :up:


----------



## orome (Dec 30, 2004)

We took our SAT-T60 with us a couple of years back during a hurricane evac. It plugged right into our friends' TV and we could watch saved programs just fine.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

just as an aside, even an unsubbed tivo can show stuff. Just unplug the sat. cables before you unsub and you can watch until your hearts content with no nag screen. I do that with my T60. 

also ( i may be wrong) but on HR20 i believe you must be subbed to see your stuff.


----------



## kyote (Oct 20, 2001)

I had a directv rep tell me, when we were troubleshooting the signal, that it would keep recording the show even when it was unplugged. I was like, "wow, that's some kind of magic that the machine will keep working without electricity."



chadrob30 said:


> It's the same concept as a home PC....the PC hard disk doesn't lose the info on it if there's a power surge, or if you unplug it and move it, or whatever. So yea, you'll be fine.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

kyote said:


> I had a directv rep tell me, when we were troubleshooting the signal, that it would keep recording the show even when it was unplugged. I was like, "wow, that's some kind of magic that the machine will keep working without electricity."


Had a similar thing happen. Directv was troubleshooting the signal to one of my DSR6000's and I unplugged it to reset it. Thye told me everything is fine. I was like "ummm ... well it must be magic then since the units unplugged!


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

kyote said:


> I had a directv rep tell me, when we were troubleshooting the signal, that it would keep recording the show even when it was unplugged. "


Yeah. Why not? Mine does it all the time. There's these big capacitors in the power supply. They hold power for a long time. I just plug mine in for a few hours every other week. works great.


----------

